# Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung



## elemer (2. November 2009)

*Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wühle mich schon seit Stunden durch die google-Suche und diverse Linux-Boards. Genau mein Ding habe ich aber bis jetzt einfach nicht gefunden.

Ich habe hier ein altes Medion-Laptop (Pentium 4, 2 GHz, 256 MB-RAM) das momentan mit Windows XP läuft - und das eher schlecht als recht. Da der Laptop sowieso nur noch die Zweit-Surfmaschine ist, möchte ich ihn mit einem schlanken Betriebssystem etwas schneller machen. Ich hätte auch große Lust, mich endlich mal näher mit einem Linux-System zu beschäftigen.

Ausprobiert habe ich schon Damn Small Linux (aktuelle Version) und uBuntu (aktuelle Version). 

ABER: internetfähig sollte der Laptop schon von Anfang an sein! Und das habe ich bis jetzt einfach nicht hinbekommen. Für den Laptop haben wir einen Zyxel-WLAN-USB-Stick, der unter XP gut läuft. Ob er überhaupt für Linux geeignet ist - keine Ahnung.

Hat jemand einen Tip für ein Linux-Betriebssystem, das für Anfänger geeignet ist und meinen WLAN-USB-Stick gleich frisst? Vielleicht ist ja eines der "neuen" Nettop-Linuxe gut?

Danke!


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Also erstmal gilt es rauszufinden was für ein Chipsatz da auf dem W-Lan-Stick ist. Ubuntu liefert schon eine ganze Latte an Treibern. Eventuell mal gucken, was denn genau nicht geht...

Distributionen gibts wie Sand am Meer. Arch soll auch ganz nett sein. Mobil nutze ich sehr gern BackTrack. Einfach weils klein und sehr schnell ist.

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Dein Problem wird der WLAN-Stick sein. Schau halt mal, ob der in folgender Liste steht und was der Kommentar dazu sagt:

WLAN/Karten ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## elemer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Dein Problem wird der WLAN-Stick sein. Schau halt mal, ob der in folgender Liste steht und was der Kommentar dazu sagt:
> 
> WLAN/Karten ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de



Danke für den Tip!

Der ZyAir 220 nutzt laut o.g. Wiki den (Zitat):

*ZD1211*

 Für den Zydas ZD1211 gibt es offizielle Treiber vom Hersteller und ein quelloffenes Treiberprojekt der Community.
Seit Intrepid Ibex kann der Treiber durch Installation der linux-backports-modules aktualisiert werden. (Zitat Ende)

Ich sauge gerade easy peasy, das probiere ich mal als nächstes aus.


Wenn ich dann beim WLAN wieder nicht klarkommen sollte, melde ich mich noch mal...


----------



## iUser (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Versuche es mal mit Distributionen, die xcfe als Desktopumgebung haben, die ist nämlich ressourcenfreundlich, hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



iUser schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit Distributionen, die xcfe als Desktopumgebung haben, die ist nämlich ressourcenfreundlich, hab ich mir sagen lassen.



Ressourcenfreundlich ja - aber wie ich finde auch lange nicht so komfortabel^^

so far


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Komfortabel ist subjektiv, allerdings ist xfce doch sehr schlicht und einfach gehalten. Ich bevorzuge da doch eher KDE


----------



## Bauer87 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Ich z.B. finde XFCE komfortabler als alles andere. Nutze auf meinem Rechner (Athlon X2 7750, 4GiB Ram, HD3850) XFCE, weil es einfach am schnellsten zu bedienen ist. Die zwei Menüs auf mittlerer und rechter Maustaste sind auch einfach komfortabel und das Handling der verschiedenen Desktop-Oberflächen ist sehr gut gelöst.

PS: LXDE ist noch deutlich schlanker.


----------



## rebel4life (7. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Arch Linux. 

Dann lernst du das System auch kennen.

Ansonsten halt sowas wie Ubuntu, es gibt keine Distribution, bei der alles dabei ist, ist bei dem neuen Windows 7 auch nicht der Fall.


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



elemer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wühle mich schon seit Stunden durch die google-Suche und diverse Linux-Boards. Genau mein Ding habe ich aber bis jetzt einfach nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



Hallo elemer 

Bevor man an die Ursache des problemes geht sollte man auch seine Hardware prüfen. Mit 256 MB wirst du kein großesding reißen . Das ist für XP so oder so unterste Kante und daher rennt deine Kiste mehr schlecht als recht ! . Hier wäre es zu überegen ob der Speicher aufzurüsten wäre. Die Paar Euros dafür würde ich in den Notebook Investieren. 512 MB oder mehr sind nie verkehrt. Ich hab einen IBM Think Pad T23 der nur einen PIII hat mit 1Ghz und 512 MB Ram mit einer 40er Platte drinn. Darauf läuft absolut Flüssig und zufrieden Ubuntu 9.10 drauf. Ich brenne damit meine Medien ( Combo Brenner),schau DVD`s , Chatte ,ruf meine Mails ab und Zocke drauf ohne irgendwelche probleme. Als WLan Hab ich eine PCMCIA Karte drinn für 20 Euro bei Media Markt gekauft (no Name) , Eingesteckt ,wurde sofort erkannt und das Netzwerk stand nach 15 Min !. Vorher hab ich mit Kabel gearbeitet. Die Kollegen haben dir ja schon ein paar Links zu WLan USB Stick und co mitgeteilt. Ich selber halte von USB Wlan Sticks nichts. Sofern dein Notebook einen PCMCIA Slot hat hol dir lieber eine Wlan Karte dafür . Die Teile kosten heut nichts mehr und man ist seine Probleme los ! . Ist nur ein Tip nix weiter. 

Wenn du probleme hast und weist nicht ob dein USB Stik erkannt wird ,öffne einfach ein Terminal ,melde dich als root oder su (Superuser) an und gib einfach den Befehl lsusb ein . Wird dein Stick angezeigt ,kannst du davon ausgehen das mit großer Warscheinlichkeit dein USB Stick unterstützt wird. Dann liegt es nur noch an der Konfig (Netzwerk) wie wo und was. 


Greeez Nugget.


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



Nugget100 schrieb:


> [...] root oder su [...]



Wenn du nur su in die shell eingibst, loggst du dich als root ein...

@Topic: Prinzipiell ist es egal, ob du USB-Stick oder PCMCIA hast. Wichtig ist es, dass es unterstützt wird, und da musst du am besten vorher dich im Internet belesen wie gut oder wie schlecht man ihn konfigurieren kann. Noch einfacher wäre es natürlich, wenn du gleich eine Distribution hättest, bei der du nachgucken kannst, wie so etwas geht (distributionsspezifisch), ist aber nicht zwingend.

MfG


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Wenn du nur su in die shell eingibst, loggst du dich als root ein...
> 
> @Topic: Prinzipiell ist es egal, ob du USB-Stick oder PCMCIA hast. Wichtig ist es, dass es unterstützt wird, und da musst du am besten vorher dich im Internet belesen wie gut oder wie schlecht man ihn konfigurieren kann. Noch einfacher wäre es natürlich, wenn du gleich eine Distribution hättest, bei der du nachgucken kannst, wie so etwas geht (distributionsspezifisch), ist aber nicht zwingend.
> 
> MfG



Hallo cookiebrandt 

Linux unterscheidet sehr wohl zwischen Superuser (su) und root (Administrator) In deren Definitionen hat  root mehr rechte als ein su . 
Oftmals reichen aber die rechte zum ausführen von vielen tätigkeiten bei su aus. Daher denkt man das su = root ist ,ist es aber aufgrund der Rechtevergabe nicht.
Es gibt ja auch unter Windows ,Administrator, z.B. Sicherungs Administrator, Hauptbenutzer oder nur Benutzer bis hin zu Gast. so ähnlich kann man sich das bei Linux vorstellen.


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Findste da kurz ne Quelle bitte? Hab bis jetzt derartiges noch nicht gehört (wobei ich gerne lernfähig bin), und hab spontan mal dies hier


> Thus, administrators should generally use su as follows:
> 
> su -
> 
> ...


 und div. andere Seiten (u.a. auch wikipedia) gefunden, die root und superuser gleichsetzen. Oder gibt es etwa noch Merkwürdiges wie "su superuser"? xD


----------



## midnight (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Vielleicht meint er sudo, diese grausame Funktion, mit der "normale" Benutzer Dinge als root ausführen können.
Mit su kann man Nutzer wechseln, sollte man keinen angeben wechselt man eben zu root.

so far


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Findste da kurz ne Quelle bitte? Hab bis jetzt derartiges noch nicht gehört (wobei ich gerne lernfähig bin), und hab spontan mal dies hier
> 
> gefunden. Oder gibt es etwa noch Merkwürdiges wie "su superuser"? xD



Kann dir leider dazu nur ein Buch deren ISBN Nummer mitteilen wo definitionen drinnstehen.Eigentlich 2 aber die müsstest dir dann kaufen . Sind Dicke Wälzer mit über 1000 Seiten Inhalt. 

ausserdem steht auch in deinem Link folgender Hinweis drin : 

Zitat: 

 The operating system assumes that, in the absence of a username, the user wants to change to a root session, and thus the user is prompted for the root password as soon as the ENTER key is pressed. This produces the same result as typing:su root ​If the correct password is provided, ownership of the session is changed to root. 

Zitatende 

Was auch das was ich geschrieben habe  Untermauert su ist nicht gleich root ! .Su kann rechte von Root ausführen keine Frage !. 

Wenn du den Text den du als Link angegeben hast mal genauer durchliest wird dir auch klar warum. 
Selbst wenn es in Englisch verfasst ist. su kann auch Temporär vergeben werden bis man das Terminal/Shell z.B. mit Exit schließt. Super User Privilegien sind somit an den jeweiligen User vererbbar solange er die tätigkeiten damit macht. 
Unter Windows kannst ja auch einen Benutzer zum Hauptbenutzer und dann zum Administrator hochstufen ,genausogut aber auch als Gast erniedrigen. Bei Root kannst du nur direkt jemanden zu Root machen (User =root oder nicht je nachdem wie du es willst) oder nicht. Ich hoffe das da keine missverständnisse auftreten. Zugegeben etwas kompliziert die Sache ,aber sollte nicht länger jemanden kopfzerbrechen bereiten.Da die meisten anwendungen so oder so als su oder sudo ausgeführt werden. Wenn man sich z.B. am Log in von Ubuntu einloggt als Root so wird auch hier ein Hinweis geben das sich an der GUI sich Root direkt nicht einloggen kann. Wollte dies auch nur als Hinweis erwähnen . 


Greez 

Nugget.

Ps auf die schnelle hab ich nur was in der Wikipedia gefunden was es in etwar erklärt. da dies aber Unix betrifft ist Linux ebenfalls davon Betroffen und dies trifft somit auch für Linux zu !. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Su_%28Unix%29


----------



## midnight (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Sagmal willst du anderen helfen oder ihnen Bücher andrehen? Wenn dus doch weißt, dann erklärs halt.

so far


----------



## cookiebrandt (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Öhm...(sorry, soll nicht angreifend sein ) Aber sagt nicht "This produces the same result as typing:

    su root" das Gegenteil aus?^^

MfG


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Öhm...(sorry, soll nicht angreifend sein ) Aber sagt nicht "This produces the same result as typing:
> 
> su root" das Gegenteil aus?^^
> 
> MfG



Sorry cookiebrandt das ist nicht so 
Les die Links die angegeben sind und auch die wiki die ich angegeben hab ,vielleicht wird dir dann klar was damit gemeint ist !.Das thema ist knifflig keine frage nur man muss hier auch fein differenzieren. Zwar liegt su und root dicht beieinander ,jedenfalls kann ich da nur auf Literarisches Material verweisen wo es definitiv  aufgeführt ist. Und da du sicherlich kein Bock hast dir Bücher zu kaufen lass ich das posten der ISBN Nummern.


----------



## Nugget100 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*



midnight schrieb:


> Sagmal willst du anderen helfen oder ihnen Bücher andrehen? Wenn dus doch weißt, dann erklärs halt.
> 
> so far


Hallo midnight

Nix für ungut ich hab kein Bock seitenweise Literatur abzutippen alleine wegen dem copyright problemen lass ich das !.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Learning bei doing: Bitter erst "whoami" eintippen, dann su "su" und dann wieder "whoami". Als Gegenprobe vielleicht auch noch mal als root einloggen und dann "whoami" tippen.


----------



## Nugget100 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Ich versuchs mal kompakt und grob zusammenzufassen .falls da noch was fehlen sollte ,bitte im Internet recherchieren oder Literatur zu rate ziehen. 

Su oder su 

Mit diesem Befehl kann man Benutzern Zeitweise (temporär) Administrative Rechte zuweisen. Streng genommen ist aber dieser User dann kein Administrator (root) im eigentlichen Sinne ! . 

sudo oder sudo 

Mit diesem Befehl kann man mit Administrativen Rechten (root) einen Befehl ,Befehlskette oder Option ausführen wozu dies dann erforderlich ist. Natürlich erfordert dies dann die Abfrage des passwortes für root (Admin).

Root oder root 

Der eigentliche "Admininistrator" wie er oft bei der Konkurrenz verglichen wird. Dieser User gehört der Gruppe root an und ist selbst der Benutzer root in der Gruppe root ( also root/root) . Dies ist die höchste Stelle auf dem lokalen Linux System. Es gibt noch globale Admins und andere funktionen die im root Bereich höher sind .Dies betrifft aber meist dann die rechte im Netzwerk und diese werde ich hier nicht näher eingehen -Ich glaube kaum das jemand ein Privates Netzwerk sein eigen nennt das über 100 Clients besitzt oder ? .Oder hat jemand 100 Pc Systeme zuhause rumstehen die vernetzt sind ? , glaube wohl kaum.
Zurück zum root.
root eigentlich kann sich an dem grafischen Log in z.B. bei Gnome oder KDE GUI ,nicht direkt Anmelden wie ein Benutzer oder wie man es bei Windoof im Log in Screen her kennt. Aufgrund der Sicherheitspolitik die strenger und höher eingestuft ist bei Linux als gegenüber Windows , ist dies auch beabsichtigt. Z.B. bei Ubuntu kann man ein Terminal/Shell mit direkten root rechten starten oder im abgesicherten Modus über root dann Funktionen ausführen(hier ists auch notwendig da kein User im abgesicherten Modus die rechte von root besitzt) . Dies ist voll beabsichtigt bei Linux wegen der höheren Sicherheitspolitik. Aufgrund dieser und ein paar anderen Richtlinien ist ja Linux sicherer als Windows und dominiert so auch in der Serverwelt. Dies erschwert auch die möglichkeit Viren auf Linux oder mit Linux auszuführen . Wobei man fast ohne Virenscanner im Netz surfen könnte ,da es nur verschwindend geringe Mengen an Viren gibt die unter Linux existieren. Gegenüber ca. 640.000 existenten Viren (und deren abarten) von und mit  Windows (wobei Windows selbst ja schon ein Virus ist *grins*, Humor von meiner Seite ) ! .Es gibt auch Virenscanner und Virenschutz für Linux keine Frage .Einer davon wäre z.B. Clamav . Näheres findet man im Internet ,Google und Co ! .


Ich hoffe das jetzt endlich das Thema vom Tisch ist.


Greez Nugget.


----------



## cookiebrandt (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Naja, dass man sich die Rechte des roots mit "su" zeitweise borgt ist schon recht, aber es gibt keine User namens "Superuser" bzw. eine Gattung der superuser...Root und der Befehl su root haben also im Endeffekt die selben Rechte, wenn auch bei einem nur geborgt 

Aber auch von mir dann genug, begraben wir das Root-Beil 

MfG


----------



## rebel4life (24. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

su reicht.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

Noch mal zusammenfassend zu Abschluss: „su“ steht nicht für „superuser“ sondern für „substitute user“, also „Benutzer ersetzen“. Man ersetzt mit diesem Befahl also den eigentlich eingeloggten Benutzer durch einen anderen bis dieser sich wieder ausloggt. Ich kann mich auch mit „su horst“ als Horst anmelden, wenn ich vorher als Sascha angemeldet war. Wenn man keinen Benutzernamen angibt, wird davon ausgegangen, dass „root“ gemeint wird. Zum Login verwendet man das Passwort des Nutzers, der eingeloggt werden soll.

„sudo“ steht für „substitute user do“, also quasi „ersetze Benutzer und mache (folgendes)!“. Hier wird der neue Benutzer sofort abgemeldet, nachdem der auf „sudo“ folgende Befehl abgearbeitet wurde. Der große Unterschied zu „su“ ist, dass „sudo“ in einigen Distributionen dafür genutzt wird, mit dem eigenen Benutzerpasswort Befehle als „root“ auszuführen. Diese Erlaubnis wird über die Datei „/etc/sudoers” gesteuert.


----------



## Nugget100 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Suche Linux für älteren Laptop mit einfacher WLAN-USB-Stick-Unterstützung*

@Bauer87

Ob „substitute user“ oder "superuser" die Funktion dazu ist die gleiche. Ausgeführt wird Sie mit su ,ende der Diskussion .Die die es betrifft wissen was gemeint ist und die die es nicht wissen ,google best friend --> Wikipedia ! 

Was sudo betrifft so hab ich auch das in meinem Text geschrieben das dies TEMPORÄR (also nur für den auszuführenden Befehl) gilt. Da braucht man dazu keine weiteren Erläuterungen zu beginnen. Wenn er mehr infos will ,wozu gibts Wikipedia ?, oder ist da die faulheit vieler Anwender soo groß sich nicht die mühe zu machen und ein paar Stichworte in Google einzutippen ? . Wozu haben wir ein "Hackbrett" vor uns liegen . Zum anschauen und sich wundern warum es so viele Tasten hat ,garantiert nicht !  

@cookiebrandt

Es gibt unterschiede zu einem User der Zeitweise Admin rechte hat und einem User der in die Gruppe der Admins (sprich root oder Gruppe: root ,z.B. User: root) ist. Es ist somit nicht das gleiche ein User zu sein der zeitweise Admin rechte hat gegenüber einem reinen admin (root) der unbefristet die Rechte besitzt .Auch wenn beide das gleiche Ausführen können so ist der Unterschied vorhanden.


----------

